# Beaches/Sandals/Grand Pineapple



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Any of you ever go to one of these all-inclusive resorts? A few years back we went to Antigua for my sister-in-law's wedding at a Sandal's resort. We stayed adjacent in a cheaper resort, but Sandals was gorgeous and the fact that everything was included seemed pretty cool. I'm not the beach and spa kind of gal normally, but I'm intrigued. Anybody go to one of these? Would you recommend it considering the added expense? Would you recommend something else?

Just thinking out loud here... no immediate plans, but maybe "someday"....


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 15, 2010)

Did a Sandals in Jamaica---one of the best trips ever---do it!!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 15, 2010)

Sandals in St. Lucia for our Honeymoon. It was an amazing vacation. The all inclusive thing was really nice. It was pricey though...but again..really nice.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not sure how long passports take to get now a days, but if you are planning on taking a trip and don't have one you should probably get that ball rolling.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Not planning for this year, but thanks for the tip, Jeff. Will need more time than that to save up.

All these resorts run specials for last minute filling of rooms, which is cool. Definitely couldn't afford full price.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 15, 2010)

We went to Sandals in the Bahamas for our honeymoon on a recommendation from a friend who did Sandals in St. Lucia for their honeymoon.  It was amazing, beautiful, great service, friendly staff, and outstanding food.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

We stayed at the Atlantis in the Bahamas for our honeymoon. I didn't really care for it that much. It was too fabricated and fake throughout the resort. I vowed to not do a commercialized resort again. We didn't go back to the Caribbean until this year for our 10th anniversary. We went to Negril Jamaica with 4 other couples and stayed at a small private resort with about 6 or 7 huge villas. September is the offseason (school and hurricanes) so the vacation ended up being about $2K. Our villa was 5,000 square feet, and we had a private bartender and chef, private pool, etc. The beach was beautiful:







We had a great time just laying on the beach getting served rum cocktails and Red Stripe for 5 days. One thing about Jamaica though - the locals can be relentless trying to sell you everything under the sun. Within 30 minutes of being on the beach the first day I could have bought ganja, coke, mushrooms, fruit, necklaces, CDs of Reggae music, rented a wave runner, etc. Also, trust your driver if you leave the resort. The towns can be a little intimidating. It's a 3rd world country and these people are just trying to make a living, but it can be a little exhausting as they hound you to buy something from them. Still, I had some great conversations with some of the locals.

We're actually thinking about the Dominican this summer. Supposed to be wicked cheap. All I really need to have a relaxing time is a cocktail and nice beach so we're seriously considering it.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 15, 2010)

Stayed at Sandals Antigua years ago.  For all inclusive it was great, Sandals is pretty much the benchmark for all inclusives.

Depending on the Island if you are adventurous and plan on or think you will want to leave the resort at all  I would suggest not going all inclusive, we probably won't ever again.  You tend to feel like you HAVE to eat at the resort and can't get drinks/food anywhere else becasue you paid a premium for the resort.

If you want to stay in the resort for the week and not explore the island by all means Sandals is the way to go.  Tip the bartender on your first day and you will not be sorry.

HD


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 15, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Depending on the Island if you are adventurous and plan on or think you will want to leave the resort at all  I would suggest not going all inclusive, we probably won't ever again.  You tend to feel like you HAVE to eat at the resort and can't get drinks/food anywhere else becasue you paid a premium for the resort.



Agreed.  You can obviously work it out to be much cheaper by doing everything on your own, but for simplicity sake, nothing beats all-inclusive.  IMHO, that premium you pay makes your week a lot more relaxed.

Plus it's nice when you meet other couples and go out to eat, you don't have any awkward moments about how to split the bill, who ordered what, whether to get dessert, or an extra bottle of wine with dinner.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

When we were in Antigua, we went off-resort into the city (don't remember which one)... I could have lived without that. I know that's sad to say, but it was a sad event--so many poor people. We also had our 9-month-old daughter with us, so it wasn't the "getaway" it could have been.

Greg, I remember the pics from your trip and the video clips. Very cool (and you have to understand that the locals are that way because that's how they scrape by... but you got that). I'm thinking the trip cost so little because you guys pooled together. Not sure we'd be able to do that, but it is a thought.

I'll admit that the all-inclusive seems desirable because of the simplicity... everything is taken care of, no worries, just relax. But what do I know? I didn't even plan the only tropical trip I went on...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2010)

Stayed at The Moon Palace a couple of times now in Cancun (you can read into the fact that my wife and I went back a 2nd time as a sign that we liked the all inclusive concept a lot).

Just real nice to be able to go and not worry about paying every 10 minutes for food, drink, and most activities, well worth the "tan line" issues that the bracelet you have to wear at many of the resorts gives some people 

We're contemplating a 3rd trip back in the next year or so, this time with a few of our friends, and we think that the all inclusive concept will be perfect for this as it completely elinminates the "who owes what" for each and every meal/bar session.


----------



## happyjack (Jan 15, 2010)

couples negril!!! we went 2 years ago for our 15th anniversary.

i NEVER thought my wife would be happy with the service at an all-inclusive...she's very particular...but she loved this place! i sh!t you not when i say i spent exactly $60 at that resort...and that was in the gift shop. make sure you book the sit-down restuarant every night...the food was great! the only "extras" for which you get charged are full bottles of wine or champagne. if you drink the house wines or wine-by-the-glass offered with the meal, then it's included.  the standard rooms are fairly "standard". but the service is what makes this place. no attitude from any of the staff...only smiles. no one with their hands out waiting for a tip...the resort policy strictly prohibits tipping. apparently, according to one of the bartenders, couples is one of the better paying resorts in the country, so staff are scared to lose their jobs over begging for tips.  the beach is awesome and all watersports are INCLUDED. even scuba, so make sure you're padi certified before you go. you can dive 3x per day if you want...although i think there was a nominal charge (maybe $10) for night diving.  snorkling, catamarans, kayaks, even waterskiing were free. golf is available too...need to rent clubs if you don't bring your own.

couples negril was the best value and BEST SERVICE i've ever received...and i've stayed at high-dollar (overrated) places like the greenbriar, homestead and inn at perry cabin.

read reviews on tripadvisor -- couples negril rates very favorably to resorts that are 2-3 times more money. tripadvisor is a great source for hotel reviews...hasn't steered me wrong yet!

btw, we booked it online through apple vacations. i was trying to do a really nice trip on a tight budget and they had some of the best rates. they're one of the largest travel agents in the country -- so large, in fact, that they started their own airline (USA3000) to have more control over their customer experience. they do a great job too. nice lounge with free drinks when you land in the airport in jamaica. 

the only other thing i would add about going to negril is that you are about an hour and a half shuttle ride from the airport...so, be sure to stops at duty-free and pick up some some booze for the trip!   :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

happyjack said:


> the only other thing i would add about going to negril is that you are about an hour and a half shuttle ride from the airport...so, be sure to stops at duty-free and pick up some some booze for the trip!   :beer:



The ride from Montego Bay to Negril is as interesting as it is beautiful. Did you stop at any "Beer Joints"? They sell beer and.........


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 15, 2010)

look at IBEROSTAR, we went to the Riviera Maya and have recommended to about 8 other who all came back with rave reviews.  

We also went to a Beaches in Turks/Caicos, wasnt impressed, was run down, dirty (mold on the pool bar tiles)

I'd go back to IBEROSTAR again and look at their other destinations as well.

I think the Rafel Nadal is sponsored by them or one of his uncles has a piece of it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

Our honeymoon was at the Marriott Frenchman's Reef Resort on St. Thomas and was all inclusive.  My only complaint is that I got bored with the food after a few days even with 5 restaurants on property.  That said, outside of a few select franchised properties, Marriott's aren't exactly known for their cuisine, so I wasn't expecting much.  We still had a fantastic time and the cost savings, especially on booze was enormous.  Actually, if there was a booze and breakfast included option at resort, I might be more interested in that.  I'd rather leave my dinner options open to explore local cuisine ala Anthony Bourdain.  Then again, certain island destinations aren't exactly safe for foreigners to go where the locals go.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

Speaking of all-inclusive, in Jamaica we opted out of that based on the recommendation of our travel agent/neighbor who was with us on the trip so she definitely had an interest in saving money too. I believe the all-inclusive was $1,000 per couple. At the end of the trip, the food/booze bill came to a bit over $400 per couple. Granted, we ate one dinner and one lunch somewhere else, and one night we all got pizza, but we drank our fool heads off and all were quite surprised/pleased with the bill. Apparently what this company does is goes shopping for your food and booze and simply passes the cost on to you. They even pro-rated partial bottles of booze. It turned out to be the much better way to go for us. There's no way we could have eaten/drank more than we did. Well, we could've drank more, but it might have ruined some of the days.  Probably not an option at the big commercial resorts. Don't overlook the smaller private resorts. They'll work with you to get your business.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Again, Greg, though...this seems to only work if you can get a group together to travel with you? Or am I mistaken? So you're talking at least $2400 per couple for 5 nights. Grand Pineapple (a division of Sandals/Beaches/etc) in Negril can be done for $1688 including airfare for 3 nights in the time frame I was considering... $866 of that was for the resort, the rest airfare, so that would still come in under your cost, and this is May. (Just quoted 5 nights and it's $2148.18, and that's with returning on a Sunday...)


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Again, Greg, though...this seems to only work if you can get a group together to travel with you? Or am I mistaken?



I'm not saying that your final out of pocket cost will be as little as ours was. What I'm saying is you can probably find good value at some of the smaller resorts.

The resort we stayed at had 1-5 bedroom villas. Of course full occupancy at the 5 BR villa was the cheapest option.


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

Are the all-inclusives worthwhile if you aren't much of a drinker?

Haven't tried one yet...may have to wait until the kids are grown...


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> So you're talking at least $2400 per couple for 5 nights. Grand Pineapple (a division of Sandals/Beaches/etc) in Negril can be done for $1688 including airfare for 3 nights in the time frame I was considering... $866 of that was for the resort, the rest airfare, so that would still come in under your cost, and this is May. (Just quoted 5 nights and it's $2148.18, and that's with returning on a Sunday...)



Sorry - you edited after I replied.

We went 5 nights - airfare was about $1K, the resort was $650, food was around $450. Plus another couple hundred travel money, a dinner out, souvenirs. So about $2,300 total. I don't know what the accommodations are like at the Sandals place, but I assume a hotel room? We had 5 private suits (all 500+ square feet each), shared common space, a personal bartender and chef, private pool, etc. And yeah, this was only possible by getting 10 of us together to split the cost and it was the off-season.

Again, I just wanted to add some perspective and suggest looking into some of the private places too. You might spend the same or more, but the experience will likely be better.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Not trying to argue here... just if we were going to go away, it would have to be as inexpensively as possible while still being a great experience because we're definitely not rolling in the dough here...not even close. I'll admit that the resort we stayed at next door to Sandals Antigua, while nowhere near as glamorous, had the nicer beach (even my ILs agreed with that). But nothing else was nicer and while breakfast was on site, we were on our own for other meals, which weren't easy to get to with the city being a good drive away and only a couple small options in walking distance along the beach. 

We're not gourmet people and don't want to have to worry about how/where to eat, so getting out to explore restaurants is not really high on our list. (Granted, this is entirely if I can convince Mr. "I am not a fan of tropical climates and beaches" to go anyway.... but he's a super picky eater and fancy is not something he'd seek.)

I appreciate all the input so far.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Not trying to argue here... just if we were going to go away, it would have to be as inexpensively as possible while still being a great experience because we're definitely not rolling in the dough here...not even close. I'll admit that the resort we stayed at next door to Sandals Antigua, while nowhere near as glamorous, had the nicer beach (even my ILs agreed with that). But nothing else was nicer and while breakfast was on site, we were on our own for other meals, which weren't easy to get to with the city being a good drive away and only a couple small options in walking distance along the beach.
> 
> We're not gourmet people and don't want to have to worry about how/where to eat, so getting out to explore restaurants is not really high on our list. (Granted, this is entirely if I can convince Mr. "I am not a fan of tropical climates and beaches" to go anyway.... but he's a super picky eater and fancy is not something he'd seek.)
> 
> I appreciate all the input so far.



I hear ya. Just trying to offer some ideas. Good luck.


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> We're actually thinking about the Dominican this summer. Supposed to be wicked cheap. All I really need to have a relaxing time is a cocktail and nice beach so we're seriously considering it.



As a man of action, Greg, you suprise me you could sit on a beach for a week and do nothing otherwise.

That'd drive me apeshiat.  I'd need my kite, or bikes, or snorkeling gear or a sailboat or _something_.

Then again, maybe I'd have a different perspective if I had children?


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> I hear ya. Just trying to offer some ideas. Good luck.



And I hear ya!  If I had other couples to go in on something like this, it would definitely be a consideration.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> As a man of action, Greg, you suprise me you could sit on a beach for a week and do nothing otherwise.
> 
> That'd drive me apeshiat.  I'd need my kite, or bikes, or snorkeling gear or a sailboat or _something_.
> 
> Then again, maybe I'd have a different perspective if I had children?


I was never  a beach person either but it's different on vacation. We did go snorkeling in Antigua and that was cool. My SIL and BIL also went scuba diving and did some water bikes or something or other. Jet skis maybe?


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> As a man of action, Greg, you suprise me you could sit on a beach for a week and do nothing otherwise.
> 
> That'd drive me apeshiat.  I'd need my kite, or bikes, or snorkeling gear or a sailboat or _something_.
> 
> *Then again, maybe I'd have a different perspective if I had children?*



You got it in the last part. When I boarded that plane with my wife in Bradley sans kids, I was effectively able to shut off 80% of my brain for 5 days. The time went by very slowly actually, and I was in a haze most of the time (the rum, not the ganja  ). Just totally mellow. We missed the kids a ton, but it was also one of the best experiences we ever had.


----------



## happyjack (Jan 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> Are the all-inclusives worthwhile if you aren't much of a drinker?
> 
> Haven't tried one yet...may have to wait until the kids are grown...



depends on what they mean by "all-inclusive".  if they include SCUBA and/or snorkeling and golf, plus the sunset catamaran cruises and you actually make use of those offerings, then i would say 'yes'.  if you're just going to lounge on the beach or beside the pool, then they're probably not worth it.

we met a couple staying at couples negril for 2 weeks on their honeymoon.  we met them on the sunday evening at the end of their first week and they said it was their firt time in the bar -- but they had been SCUBA diving 18 times...yes 18!!!  they did like 3 night dives, which had a small fee, so it cost them about $60 for 18 SCUBA excursions...pretty sweet deal.

EDIT:  also depends on your eating habits...food can be really expensive at nicer, sit-down restuarants.  i've heard bahamas, for example, is ridiculously priced for even modest meals. if you want to avoid more touristy restuarants and aren't afraid to "go local" you can save some money.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Jet skis maybe?



Jamaica is a trip. We were able to talk a local into renting a wave runner to us for half the day for like $60. Again, September and *nobody *was there. We told him sixty bucks was better than having the machine sit idle on the beach. :lol: We all took turns ripping around on it. That was the extent of any activities for us. Of course wave runner guy proceeded to get himself arrested that day and his "boy" kinda hassled us a bit to get the wave runner back, but it was all a part of the experience! :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> I was never  a beach person either but it's different on vacation. We did go snorkeling in Antigua and that was cool. My SIL and BIL also went scuba diving and did some water bikes or something or other. Jet skis maybe?



Well, I gotta say, I never did take that kind of vacation.  The only exotic location I went to as a kid was the big island of Hawaii because my dad's college room mate lives there and we stayed with them.  The I thought beaches were awesome, but only because the surf was huge!  It was great for body and boogie boarding.  Not to mention I was in that transitional age when I was starting to notice with great interest how small the bikinis really were.  Most of the time we spent in the interior, though, seeing waterfalls and exploring Volcanoes National Park.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> You got it in the last part. When I boarded that plane with my wife in Bradley sans kids, I was effectively able to shut off 80% of my brain for 5 days. The time went by very slowly actually, and I was in a haze most of the time (the rum, not the ganja  ). Just totally mellow. We missed the kids a ton, but it was also one of the best experiences we ever had.



even though I don't have kids.  I'm an on the go guy myself.  Not one to lounge around.

In St. Thomas, I was fairly content with just chilling out.  Though that could've been because it had been a ear and a half since I had last taken a week off.


----------



## midd (Jan 15, 2010)

We just got back after thanksgiving from our two week honeymoon in Maui.  We ended up picking Maui because we figured there'd be enough activities to satisfy my ADHD tendencies.   What was surprising though, was that I was more than willing to just sit by the pool/beach every day.  Figured I'd be antsy and more into sightseeing/activities than I was.  It turned into a couple weeks of getting up in the morning, eating breakfast and setting up shop in a cabana  with drinks flowing for the day. 

the service we had at the ritz and particlarly the four seasons made it waaayy to easy to totally veg out. one of our few excursions was the road to hana.  a flat on our wrangler at mile marker 23 was more than enough to ensure we didn't venture out too far from our beach chairs again.


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Got me looking back through the pics from Antigua. Our daughter was so cute!










We stayed at Halcyon Cove.









Smokey's boat that we went out on for snorkeling (a local):





This was the Sandals next door:


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2010)

Greg said:


> You got it in the last part. When I boarded that plane with my wife in Bradley sans kids, I was effectively able to shut off 80% of my brain for 5 days. The time went by very slowly actually, and I was in a haze most of the time (the rum, not the ganja  ). Just totally mellow. We missed the kids a ton, but it was also one of the best experiences we ever had.



+100!!!!!!!

As much as I love my kids to death,  there's just something phenomenal about a few days away from them in a nice warm, tropical place with your spouse that is priceless.  Just soooo nice to be able to enjoy a laid back pace in a nice place and not be worried about if the kids are napping, what the kids are doing, did the kids eat enough veggies, do the kids have clean underwear for tommorrow, etc, etc, etc

For this very reason, my wife and I treat our parents like gold, so that we can partake every now and then in a little grandparent babysitting, which at least for my wife and I with respect to our parents is a no stress event


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2010)

midd said:


> We just got back after thanksgiving from our two week honeymoon in Maui.  We ended up picking Maui because we figured there'd be enough activities to satisfy my ADHD tendencies.   What was surprising though, was that I was more than willing to just sit by the pool/beach every day.  Figured I'd be antsy and more into sightseeing/activities than I was.  It turned into a couple weeks of getting up in the morning, eating breakfast and setting up shop in a cabana  with drinks flowing for the day.
> 
> the service we had at the ritz and particlarly the four seasons made it waaayy to easy to totally veg out. one of our few excursions was the road to hana.  a flat on our wrangler at mile marker 23 was more than enough to ensure we didn't venture out too far from our beach chairs again.



Four Seasons Wailea - AWESOME place!!!  I think the biggest amount of stress I had when I stayed there a few years ago was if the view from my beach chair was going to be of the Molokini crater or the West Maui mountains/Lan'ai that day


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe I am not drawn toward sitting in the sun all day because I'm whiter than rice (white rice even) and I start to sweat at around 71 deg F.

Last time I went to the beach on Cape Cod with my girlfriend, I had on 45 spf and began to burn after about an hour and a half.  Without going in the water.


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> This was the Sandals next door:



The sand almost looks like snow in that last picture!


----------



## severine (Jan 15, 2010)

Cape Cod does not even compare. That's crowd-city. I don't like going to the beach there either.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Maybe I am not drawn toward sitting in the sun all day because I'm whiter than rice (white rice even) and I start to sweat at around 71 deg F.
> 
> Last time I went to the beach on Cape Cod with my girlfriend, I had on 45 spf and began to burn after about an hour and a half.  Without going in the water.



The sun in Jamaica in September was blisteringly hot. It was a lot of alternating between the beach chair and flopping into the water. I'm pretty sun-sensitive too, but 30 SPF and I was good all day. One of the girls we went with is very fair. She had 45 on and turned purple anyway. Amazing!


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Maybe I am not drawn toward sitting in the sun all day because I'm whiter than rice (white rice even) and I start to sweat at around 71 deg F.
> 
> Last time I went to the beach on Cape Cod with my girlfriend, I had on 45 spf and began to burn after about an hour and a half.  Without going in the water.



There are plenty of off-the-beaten path beaches on the Cape where there are no crowds...but that being said, my husband and I don't usually go to the beach to just hang out.  He's a total type A.  When we've gone away with friends for a weekend, their heads are usually spinning.

Howevah...we had gone for a period of a couple of years without a real vacation, so we booked an all-inclusive in Jamaica.  We booked New Year's day and left 10 days later.  It was the first time in over 30 years I saw him relax.  Yes, Marc, LOTS of sunscreen!  (I'm Irish!)

But the all-inclusive thing contributed to the relaxing atmosphere.  We had been on a cruise several years ago and hated it.  It wasn't our thing at all.  We've now done a couple of all-inclusives and have loved them.

This year's warm-weather vacation is going to be something new.  We'ver rented a 32-foot trawler as a barebones charter and we're going to explore the coastline of SW Florida.  I can't wait!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Maybe I am not drawn toward sitting in the sun all day because I'm whiter than rice (white rice even) and I start to sweat at around 71 deg F.
> 
> Last time I went to the beach on Cape Cod with my girlfriend, I had on 45 spf and began to burn after about an hour and a half.  Without going in the water.



Just got to be ultra careful.  If I challenged you to a white off, you'd lose horribly.  Pretty certain that people have to wear sun block around me on a cloudy day in fear of getting burned from my bright white skin.  At the very least, sunglasses.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Maybe I am not drawn toward sitting in the sun all day because I'm whiter than rice (white rice even) and I start to sweat at around 71 deg F.
> 
> Last time I went to the beach on Cape Cod with my girlfriend, I had on 45 spf and began to burn after about an hour and a half.  Without going in the water.



I'm pretty pale myself, and I burn very easily.  I'm also not a big fan of the heat or sitting around and doing nothing.  However, I did have fun when we went to Antigua (as much as I hated having to go in the middle of ski season :smash.  We didn't do a ton of sitting around doing nothing, but we did spend some time on the beach..


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, three way white off.

I listen to Barry Manilow while I iron my socks.

Beat that, suckas.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Okay, three way white off.
> 
> I listen to Barry Manilow while I iron my socks.
> 
> Beat that, suckas.



I was the author of the Stuart Smalley series for SNL  :uzi:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Okay, three way white off.
> 
> I listen to Barry Manilow while I iron my socks.
> 
> Beat that, suckas.



I never got sunburn on my pee pee.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Okay, three way white off.
> 
> I listen to Barry Manilow while I iron my socks.
> 
> Beat that, suckas.



I've been to see the GoGo's twice.  My iPod is embarrassing.

I live in NH.  

My parents are white, Irish Catholics from Boston.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I've been to see the GoGo's twice.  My iPod is embarrassing.
> 
> I live in NH.
> 
> My parents are white, Irish Catholics from Boston.



If that's you in the Avatar pic, you might as well concede.  You call yourself pale?  Better lay off the melanin otherwise you won't have a horse in this race.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jan 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> If that's you in the Avatar pic, you might as well concede.  You call yourself pale?  Better lay off the melanin otherwise you won't have a horse in this race.



It's a perfect illustration of why I'm so white.  Everything affects me.  I'm 52...hot flashes...!!  That's hilarious.

Okay...I'll give ya the winning entry that I was honestly reluctant to post, but it's true:  At night you could read a book by the light of my butt, it's so white.)

(On a serious note...lotta skin cancer in my family.)

(Oh...and you're avatar.  LOVE IT!!  You may have bumped into me playing skee ball or at the Paradise...)


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2010)

hammer said:


> Are the all-inclusives worthwhile if you aren't much of a drinker?
> 
> Haven't tried one yet...may have to wait until the kids are grown...



It can work well for families, and be relaxing for the family, if you pick the right one.  What is nice is that you don't have to plan much of anything except what time you want to go to dinner.   We did it with teens and a pre-teen.  In Antigua the Jolly Beach Resort had it's main dining room, where you could eat essentially when you wanted to, so we could split up, depending on activities.  But, there were 3 other restaurants that you could make reservations that were style-specific, like Italian, Seafood, etc.  

Optional tours run through the resort, or outside of it can work well too.  You just show up at the main entrance, they shuttle you to the activity.

The Smoothie machine available all the time was s big hit with the kids. 

There was always some activity organized on the beach and/or poolside, some activities for kids, some for adults.  There was always a nighttime activity that was either rated G at jolly (including a fun on-beach bonfire, music, dancing)  or at another all inclusive in Central America, an early show for kids, a late show for everyone else.  Depending on the resort, there were beach toys you can check out for the day or by the hour, everything from hobie cats to horseshoes, volleyball games, etc. 
Food and activities were the main attractions to all inclusive.

The last vacation we mixed it up with half at all inclusive and with half on-the go.  

I find all inclusive best for the sedentary, stay-put kind of vacation.  I also enjoy active vacations, but for us, that is a deliberately separate experience.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2010)

severine said:


> Got me looking back through the pics from Antigua. Our daughter was so cute!
> 
> 
> We stayed at Halcyon Cove.
> ...



When were you there?  We were in Antigua March 2008.  Lucky for us, bad for you, it was raining in the northeast, so I didn't feel so bad missing skiing.   Did you see the volcano in Montserrat?  

I think Sandals Antigua has the smallest beach in the world.
We spent a day on Eli's boat snorkeling and eating.  Done that at another resort too.  That's fun.
Further up shore there's a nude beach club, if that's your thing.  We saw it from the boat.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Okay, three way white off.
> 
> I listen to Barry Manilow while I iron my socks.
> 
> Beat that, suckas.


Plus you're an engineer.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Jan 16, 2010)

Greg said:


> We stayed at the Atlantis in the Bahamas for our honeymoon. I didn't really care for it that much. It was too fabricated and fake throughout the resort. I vowed to not do a commercialized resort again. We didn't go back to the Caribbean until this year for our 10th anniversary. We went to Negril Jamaica with 4 other couples and stayed at a small private resort with about 6 or 7 huge villas. September is the offseason (school and hurricanes) so the vacation ended up being about $2K. Our villa was 5,000 square feet, and we had a private bartender and chef, private pool, etc. The beach was beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have been going to Negril for 20 years and it has changed much from those early days but still a blast. the more laid back places are great, there are some great places along the cliff section that begins at the end of the seven mile beach on your way to the famous "Ricks Cafe", one of them is the "RockHouse" which is just awesome. The first time we went it was just a few huts on the cliffs but now it has been upgraded without losing it's charm. great endless pool built right into the cliffs. secluded ..nice... check this out it's worth it... http://www.rockhousehotel.com/escape.php


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking like this may happen this year instead of next. 

So here are other thoughts... 

Websites you like to use to book vacations: Is it better to go with the resort itself or someone else?

Travel outside peak season: I realize hurricane season so-called officially begins June 1st.... So late May or mid-August travel would be potentially problematic, though that's when we can go. Does anyone have suggestions on destinations that would be less likely to be affected where maybe they went in this time of year?

Perhaps some budget options, too? Looking to do 4-5 nights for $2K or less.


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

billski said:


> When were you there?  We were in Antigua March 2008.  Lucky for us, bad for you, it was raining in the northeast, so I didn't feel so bad missing skiing.   Did you see the volcano in Montserrat?
> 
> I think Sandals Antigua has the smallest beach in the world.
> We spent a day on Eli's boat snorkeling and eating.  Done that at another resort too.  That's fun.
> Further up shore there's a nude beach club, if that's your thing.  We saw it from the boat.



We were there Feb 2006. It was only a couple of days as tag-alongs for my SIL's wedding at Sandals. My poor FIL had to miss out on the family dinner afterward since our 9-month-old daughter was not welcome on site (they made an exception as it was for her to attend the ceremony). We mostly stayed on site between Halcyon Cove and visiting at Sandals, but did take a trip into St. Johns for a few hours. I could have skipped that. And yes, Sandals Antigua did have a very small beach and it wasn't all that nice... we had these cute little shelters at Halcyon Cove and only bordered Sandals' beach.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> Jamaica is a trip. We were able to talk a local into renting a wave runner to us for half the day for like $60. Again, September and *nobody *was there. We told him sixty bucks was better than having the machine sit idle on the beach. :lol: We all took turns ripping around on it. That was the extent of any activities for us. Of course wave runner guy proceeded to get himself arrested that day and his "boy" kinda hassled us a bit to get the wave runner back, but it was all a part of the experience! :lol:


Well played Greg, although the wave runner was probably the to-be get-away vehicle...ya' could've held out for more $$$ for an _early return_...but then again..you might've gotten in the cross-hairs of a semi-automatic..;-)


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Looking like this may happen this year instead of next.
> 
> So here are thoughts...
> 
> ...



Random thoughts:

If I had to choose, I'd take Mid-May.  If you really want to get anal about this, go to the National Hurricane Center.

Pick a chart, flip a coin, have a ball.  Here's 2008"






We were rather particular about location and offerings, so we have been booking our offshore vacations directly with the resort for the last few years.   It's much easier to communicate directly with someone at the resort - you can get concrete answers faster and have greater flexibility. 

If you're on a budget, pick an Island that has a direct flight. That will save you on $ and time.   Antigua does not.  Lots of people pick the US Virgin Islands because of that.   On a budget, you might also consider Pureto Rico.   The have some really nice spots.   Sometimes trip consolidators offer the best price (least flexibility) by chartering a plane fixing a date and filling it up.  Something to look into.

Also,  you will pay more or less depending if you're on the Atlantic side or Carribean side, so pay attention.  The Carribean side is where all the placid blue shallow beaches are in general - a better choice for the kids.  Of course there are exceptions.


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, billski. Kids are staying home for this one, though. 

My cousin mentioned Cancun and I know Riviera Maya was mentioned in this thread so I'm checking that out right now through Apple Vacations (also mentioned in this thread). Can put together a really nice trip on the cheap there! 

Any more input?

Definitely looking to try somewhere new so it won't be Antigua.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Any more input?
> 
> .


Not really.  We do moderately complex trips that end up not being budget travel, so I don't know.   I'm also not an Island person, even though we've gone a few times now, my wife is more into the research than I am.   Seek out discussion boards for islands of interest.   So many people are ga-ga over hot weather vacations that there is a lot of traffic, opinion and reviews out there.

I was intrigued by Panama after hearing it's about 1/4 the price of Costa Rica (but a long flight).  Apparently after the General took flight, they've really done a turn around.  The cheapest rooms are about $10, but it's worth upgrading to a $30 room for luxury, no joke.  Tourism industry is there, just not as developed.  You can build your own trip and activities for really small change.


----------

